# Divorcing - how to date again



## kc1974 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm about to get divorced from my wife (with whom I have two children). We are on good enough terms that I will live in the living room until I can afford to move out. But the whole thing is very complicated. Simultaneously, we are getting divorced and moving to a new state. She has plenty of friends there and I only know a few people (we used to live there; I worked there and know a few old co-workers but never made any friends there). I'll also be going to a new job.

She has admitted to me that she and another guy, a friend of hers for a while who was just a friend, have now developed a mutual interest. She is respecting me by not going forward with dating him until our divorce goes through, but it is apparent that it will then happen. It seems a bit fast to me, but I am not going to judge her over it.

So we will be living in an apartment where she has one room, the kids have another, and I have the living room. She will be dating again right away.

So it seems to me that once we are officially split, I may want to start dating again. But I really don't know how. For one, I never really dated much before her. For another, I'll be living in my ex-wife's living room - not exactly the sort of thing one looks for in a partner. And I have no real social connections and am a pretty introverted sort of person.

How does one start dating again after divorce? How can I possibly be seen as a viable date when I'm still living with my ex-wife? I am pretty down about all this because I just don't see how I'll ever climb back out of things.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

my point of view- but i wouldnt want to stay . moving on is moving on. i know you said about money -understood - what about weekends away until your sorted. 
i know what your saying - but i think you maybe rushing things in your head - dating. 
i actually think you dont think much of yourself. then you have to start liking yourself.
this in its itself will increase self confidence and ppl do look different. because you have a new different outlook .
your new job is the key here. but take your time. theres no rush , you have a lot to sort.
if there is an office party - go. maybe a xmas night out. 
just start talking to ppl.
well thats what i did, unfortunately i can talk for my country, and still not shut up. ok your not the same. 
but thats your next step. communication.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Take your time until you feel ready. Get out and make new friends. Get a hobby. Get your own place. It sounds like before you date you need to work on so much more.

draconis


----------



## Triton (Jul 8, 2008)

Take your time- you just got out of a marriage. The last thing is to get with someone else. Take a step back. First , just get out of the living room.


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

After all the crap you are going through, do you really want to go through another relationship so soon? Just focus on yourself and have fun. No need for anything serious (again). I suggest focusing on making money and doing stuff you want to do for yourself.


----------



## worriedhusband (Sep 8, 2008)

I divorced 18 months ago seperated a yr, don't feel pressure to date any faster than you are ready. As a man others will want to kid and hear storys. That can seem pressure


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Divorcing - how to date again 

Why would you want to so soon? If your wife does, that's her buz, but good things comes to those who wait. You should wait and yours may last this time around. She may be in the re-bound stage, but if I were you, I would take my time.


----------

